

Ask HN: Is there any reason I'm unable to submit stories? - superchink

When I tried to make a link submission (first in 21 days), I received the following message:<p><pre><code>    Stop spamming us. You&#x27;re wasting your time.
</code></pre>
Any ideas?
======
spindritf
You're probably trying to submit a url from a banned domain.

~~~
superchink
I think this makes sense, since I was able to submit something else a second
ago. We'll see if it persists, I suppose.

Thanks.

------
imtu80
Same here, however, I can post comments but not stories. Not sure if they
flagged us as spammer.

